# JD Round Balers



## Skyfarmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I am planning on buying a used round baler. I am partial to JD gear, I'm thinking of either a 566 or 567. Can anyone comment on the differences between the two machines? I'm fairly small scale producing no more than 500 bales per year using a JD4020 tractor. Thanks.


----------

